# Cream cakes and books



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'm in the UK this week and I'm making sure I'm getting my ration of fresh cream cakes which I have never found in Spain, and books. I don't need to get tea any more as Alcampo has Tetleys. Will also make sure I get fish and chips at some point. Someone else in another thread couldn't see what the fuss about fish and chips was as we have both fish and chips in Spain, but the fish isn't usually fresh cod and the chips don't have the correct amount of sogginess in my opinion!!

What do you stock up on on visits to the homeland or get people to bring you??


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm in the UK this week and I'm making sure I'm getting my ration of fresh cream cakes which I have never found in Spain, and books. I don't need to get tea any more as Alcampo has Tetleys. Will also make sure I get fish and chips at some point. Someone else in another thread couldn't see what the fuss about fish and chips was as we have both fish and chips in Spain, but the fish isn't usually fresh cod and the chips don't have the correct amount of sogginess in my opinion!!
> 
> What do you stock up on on visits to the homeland or get people to bring you??


My OH always asks people to bring him packs of razors for his Gillette something or other! for some reason they cost a fortune over here! Im easy ... dont really crave anything ... so I usually just ask for gloriously decadent smelly things from Boots .... like The Sanctuary bath products ................ mmmm lovely!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Spices...loads of em!!! We do a lot of indian cooking and they bring them over from the indian shops....so cheap!! Tea bags, brown sauce and marmite..ok you can by them here but so expensive!!!


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

Books are my focus too when I go back to the UK but more ones that I have ordered online and had delivered to a UK address (whoever I'm staying with). There are so many online bargains to be had on ebay, Amazon and the rest but postage to Spain is a real killer so I get them posted to a friend or family member in England.

Not so sure about cream cakes - usually an Indian takeaway is high on the agenda and of course a few pints in a pub.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

bakeja said:


> Books are my focus too when I go back to the UK but more ones that I have ordered online and had delivered to a UK address (whoever I'm staying with). There are so many online bargains to be had on ebay, Amazon and the rest but postage to Spain is a real killer so I get them posted to a friend or family member in England.
> 
> Not so sure about cream cakes - usually an Indian takeaway is high on the agenda and of course a few pints in a pub.


Hi bakeja and:welcome: to the forum. Yes, we sometimes wait until we have a few things to send out and do it all in one go. I miss cream cakes...fresh fruit tarts and cream,,,yum, yum!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi PW - hope you're enjoying your week in the UK! Well, as I haven't been back yet, I usually give my parents a list of bits and pieces to bring over with them when I want a taste of England again....so, teabags, marmite, Cadbury's chocolate (especially the buttons!), Bisto gravy granules, black treacle, golden syrup and mixed dried fruit with peel for baking and my favourite homes and interiors magazine - along with as many books that they can cram into their luggage!! But I manage fine with everything that's available here and look upon my little care packages as an occasional treat!!
Tally.xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Chica said:


> Spices...loads of em!!! We do a lot of indian cooking and they bring them over from the indian shops....so cheap!! Tea bags, brown sauce and marmite..ok you can by them here but so expensive!!!


We have an indian spice shop where we are in Los Alcazares, and it is easily as cheap as the UK shops, maybe even cheaper. We love indian cooking so spend a bit of time in there looking to get what we want. If there is anything you get desperate for let me know and we will send some to you. We normally buy the large catering size bags of various spices so its not a problem. 
And after being so nice, I would just like to add, I am just going for a swim now


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> We have an indian spice shop where we are in Los Alcazares, and it is easily as cheap as the UK shops, maybe even cheaper. We love indian cooking so spend a bit of time in there looking to get what we want. If there is anything you get desperate for let me know and we will send some to you. We normally buy the large catering size bags of various spices so its not a problem.
> And after being so nice, I would just like to add, I am just going for a swim now


:angel: You are an angel. Thank you for that offer. The supply around here is not so good.

:tongue1::spider::spider::roll::roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Chica said:


> :angel: You are an angel. Thank you for that offer. The supply around here is not so good.
> 
> :tongue1::spider::spider::roll::roll:


No problem just PM with with your list and it will be on its way. Night night


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> No problem just PM with with your list and it will be on its way. Night night


Thank you. Night night bab:kiss:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> Spices...loads of em!!! We do a lot of indian cooking and they bring them over from the indian shops....so cheap!! Tea bags, brown sauce and marmite..ok you can by them here but so expensive!!!


Yep, spices are another one that I often bring back with me.


----------

